# ok guys post your uber ratings! uber screen shot



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

uber ratings guys! post a screen shot i get a lot of 4 star ratings with uber X



GammaRayBurst said:


> uber ratings guys! post a screen shot i get a lot of 4 star ratings with uber X


Im getting angry because i get alot of 4 star ratings. About to not talk to anyone anymore......

These people dusturb me giving me a 4 star rating when i do a good job slow driving clean car. Mint clean windows a good smell but not over doing it... slow acceleration.

Im about to keep quiet unless they start the convo... even though 99 peecent of the time i do that anyway


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Every time that I try to do a screenshot, it comes to grief. I am a technologically backwards and challenged guy.

UberX: 463, 28, 5, 1, 3. for an overall of 4,89.
Uber Taxi: 462,39, 8, 1, 0 for an overall of 4,88

Usually, my Uber Taxi rating is higher than X, but, some people hit me with a couple of three stars. I do not know why.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

GammaRayBurst said:


> uber ratings guys! post a screen shot i get a lot of 4 star ratings with uber X
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really need to charge your phone. 37%? :roflmao:

Love the two 2*'s ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Love the two 2*'s ?


One of my two stars dropped off, so I am once more reduced to Peon status.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Lol



SinTaxERROR said:


> You really need to charge your phone. 37%? :roflmao:
> 
> Love the two 2*'s ?


Lol its the note 10 plus xD


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> Lol its the note 10 plus xD


How do you like it?

I have the Note 8. Battery's going bad and I'm eligible for an upgrade so considering the Note 10.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Haven’t driven in two months, but I ended with 4.95 Uber. 5.00 on lyft. 

I think I had 14 4 stars at the end, but I had 17 at one time. 2 1s, 1 2 and 2 3’s. I think that’s how it ended.


----------



## jervin32189 (Nov 17, 2016)

Used to be 4.86, then started ignoring pax more and just drive and speak when spoken to. Don't try so hard.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

?‍♀


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> ?‍♀
> View attachment 353762


Omg 3 2* at the same time?
You should have tried to start a game 
of liars poker driver ratings edition!!!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Omg 3 2* at the same time?
> You should have tried to start a game
> of liars poker driver ratings edition!!!!


I suspect one of two things:
1. I was super nice but my driving was off that trip. I've done a few oopsies.
2. I wasn't having it (probably pax fault) but my driving was impeccable ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I suspect one of two things:
> 1. I was super nice but my driving was off that trip. I've done a few oopsies.
> 2. I wasn't having it (probably pax fault) but my driving was impeccable ?


Well played!!!
that's what I would have said LOL


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> "...giving me a 4 star rating when i do a good job slow driving clean car.


Passengers are funny. Some like it when you kind of forcefully (though safely) push through traffic.

I had a pax tell me they were giving me 5 stars for running a red left turn light. They were on their way to dinner. The left turn light did not go green after two full cycles at that intersection. Totally illegal, but I turned when it was totally safe.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Syn said:


> :wink:


What is your secret? Car?? How do you dress and speak do you help with luggage etc


----------



## Deepscout (Sep 3, 2018)

I assume my 2* was butt-dialed in.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Deepscout said:


> View attachment 353951
> 
> 
> I assume my 2* was butt-dialed in.


How to the hell do you have a 4.99 what are you doing to get that rating also where do you live I think where you live is how good or bad ratings?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> ?‍♀
> View attachment 353762


Look at all of those 2 star ratings...I am truly jealous of those. I will trade you a complete set of badges for a 2 star rating...what do you say???


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Yall need to tell me how your ratings are so much better what are your trade secrets


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

DexNex said:


> View attachment 353970


Are you serious


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Are you serious


Yep. Same on Lyft. This ain't no game.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

DexNex said:


> Yep. Same on Lyft. This ain't no game.
> 
> View attachment 353975


WTF what are your trade secrets


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> What is your secret? Car?? How do you dress and speak do you help with luggage etc


- I never drive past 8 pm (I usually do 6-9 am and 5-8 pm) unless there is some big festival (which in Wisconsin it rarely is). You get much better crowd during those hours.
- I usually rate 5s to everybody. In over 14,000 trips that I've completed, I gave less than 5 stars only few times. I can usually get over small things, I'm not one of those people that take away a star for every 30 seconds that pax makes you wait.
- I rarely speak much other than "hello, how are you" unless pax tries to speak to me more - then we usually talk about weather, sports, etc. Since I'm not an American and I have an accent, that's usually another topic for conversation - they ask me where I'm from, when I came to the USA, why I came, how do I like it here, etc.
- I dress like I'm going to the beach (swimming pants, plain white t-shirt and flip-flops).
- I always load/unload whatever they have for the trunk.

My car is 2015 Toyota Yaris. I haven't vacuumed it in 3-4 month - I usually just get dirt of mats weekly. I get rid of the dust maybe every other week. Its far from clean, but its not dirty/messy either.

People seem to appreciate that I know the city really well and it doesn't take me long to get to the pickup/dropoff address.


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

4.89

14/9/0/6


----------



## ChiGuy (Jul 18, 2017)

No secrets just know the city and drive like you are in total control be casual and watch pax in the eyes when entering the vehicle. Don't forget to turn around and say bye while making an eye contact and smiling. This make it more personal experience. Accept all pax like giving a ride to a friend and don't be negative and mad to them if they are late a minute. After all pax is paying our bills and it's not their fault that uber is under paying us. I drive shity Fiesta and haven't been to carwash in 2 months. I just threat all pax with respect and I get 5 stars even from most pretencious snoby ******s out there.


----------



## Matt Miller (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

ChiGuy said:


> "... and I get 5 stars even from most pretencious snoby ******s out there."


Brilliant strategy all around. Plus, I've found that the "pretencious snoby dousches" can be the easiest to get 5 stars from, because many of them KNOW they are pretencious snoby ******s and are SO GREATFUL when they are not judged for that behavior, which is likely beyond their control.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> ?‍♀
> View attachment 353762











3 2* without any 1* pretty rare


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mista T said:


> View attachment 354021


You beat her. Great work


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> You beat her. Great work


Omg 5 ... see 2 star people are cool @Mista T is as cool as they get and he has them.?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

2 star ratings are the REAL Uber badges!

And if I knew how I got them, that would really be something, lol.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

GammaRayBurst said:


> WTF what are your trade secrets


Personable and hot.

Guessing here.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

ChiGuy said:


> No secrets just know the city and drive like you are in total control be casual and watch pax in the eyes when entering the vehicle. Don't forget to turn around and say bye while making an eye contact and smiling. This make it more personal experience. Accept all pax like giving a ride to a friend and don't be negative and mad to them if they are late a minute. After all pax is paying our bills and it's not their fault that uber is under paying us. I drive shity Fiesta and haven't been to carwash in 2 months. I just threat all pax with respect and I get 5 stars even from most pretencious snoby dousches out there.


 What temp do you keep your car in texas i keep it at 74 at night 70 during the day and havent had the ladies or men complain about temp


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mista T said:


> 2 star ratings are the REAL Uber badges!
> 
> And if I knew how I got them, that would really be something, lol.


1 extra star for being awesome! That's the only explanation ?‍♀


----------



## ChiGuy (Jul 18, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> What temp do you keep your car in texas i keep it at 74 at night 70 during the day and havent had the ladies or men complain about temp


I am in Chicago and don't know what is the temperature no indicator in the car but basicaly I keep the temp to be comfortable to my taste. Sometimes I'm going to pro mode regulating temps acording to pax outfit if with thick jacket I keep it cool if with t-shirt I can put some heat depending on the season. On the short rides I don't bother but on a longer or airport rides I tell pax to make himself comfortable and to let me know if needs some cool or hot air. When alone with no pax inside I would drive with windows down to make all pax odor dissapear and to remove the residual bacteria and viruses. When I am pulling to pickup pax I am still with the windows down and as soon as he starts coming to the car I am starting to roll the windows up this way I am showing him that I already placed some fresh air and also this suggests to pax that he is welcome to roll the windows to his own taste. One of the issues I am facing is getting bad smell coming out of the AC after so many different people breath in the vehicle and so to fight that I am using Duct cleaner spray from Autozone for $10 and once a week I will spray into the nozzles so when I turn on the AC the scent inside will be fresh and clear. That spray also kills the bacteria conducted in the AC and you don't have to take that into your lungs each day. Every 6 months I will change the cabin Air filter for about $30 at random mechanic. I am trying to avoid artificial deodorants and scents like Black Ice, just using the Vanilla Aroma sometimes cause that smell is amazing.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

ChiGuy said:


> I am in Chicago and don't know what is the temperature no indicator in the car but basicaly I keep the temp to be comfortable to my taste. Sometimes I'm going to pro mode regulating temps acording to pax outfit if with thick jacket I keep it cool if with t-shirt I can put some heat depending on the season. On the short rides I don't bother but on a longer or airport rides I tell pax to make himself comfortable and to let me know if needs some cool or hot air. When alone with no pax inside I would drive with windows down to make all pax odor dissapear and to remove the residual bacteria and viruses. When I am pulling to pickup pax I am still with the windows down and as soon as he starts coming to the car I am starting to roll the windows up this way I am showing him that I already placed some fresh air and also this suggests to pax that he is welcome to roll the windows to his own taste. One of the issues I am facing is getting bad smell coming out of the AC after so many different people breath in the vehicle and so to fight that I am using Duct cleaner spray from Autozone for $10 and once a week I will spray into the nozzles so when I turn on the AC the scent inside will be fresh and clear. That spray also kills the bacteria conducted in the AC and you don't have to take that into your lungs each day. Every 6 months I will change the cabin Air filter for about $30 at random mechanic. I am trying to avoid artificial deodorants and scents like Black Ice, just using the Vanilla Aroma sometimes cause that smell is amazing.


The black ice is disturbing smells like weed lmao


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

Ratings mean nothing...if you seriously try hard to get a 5* then yea...


----------



## STEINY620 (Mar 19, 2019)

AR went from 95 to 88 due to the fact I dont accept bs pings. Feels real good. Proud of my 4 1*


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and doggone people like me


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Dude trade secrets would be appreciated !


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Dude trade secrets would be appreciated !


I have xm radio so I have a station for every demographic that gets in the car. Having a station on that you enjoy playing while you ride makes the whole experience more positive. Vacuuming and cleaning the interior daily and air freshener at all times.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Mordred said:


> I have xm radio so I have a station for every demographic that gets in the car. Having a station on that you enjoy playing while you ride makes the whole experience more positive. Vacuuming and cleaning the interior daily and air freshener at all times.


Which kind of air freshener, and only in front or also the back seats?


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Which kind of air freshener, and only in front or also the back seats?


I put one fabreeze air vent capsule in at a time in the front. It usually will last a week or two.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

ChiGuy said:


> No secrets just know the city and drive like you are in total control be casual and watch pax in the eyes when entering the vehicle. Don't forget to turn around and say bye while making an eye contact and smiling. This make it more personal experience. Accept all pax like giving a ride to a friend and don't be negative and mad to them if they are late a minute. After all pax is paying our bills and it's not their fault that uber is under paying us. I drive shity Fiesta and haven't been to carwash in 2 months. I just threat all pax with respect and I get 5 stars even from most pretencious snoby dousches out there.


you have no bars are you on sprint or t-mobile?


----------



## ChiGuy (Jul 18, 2017)

AT&T


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ChiGuy said:


> I am in Chicago and don't know what is the temperature no indicator in the car but basicaly I keep the temp to be comfortable to my taste. Sometimes I'm going to pro mode regulating temps acording to pax outfit if with thick jacket I keep it cool if with t-shirt I can put some heat depending on the season. On the short rides I don't bother but on a longer or airport rides I tell pax to make himself comfortable and to let me know if needs some cool or hot air. When alone with no pax inside I would drive with windows down to make all pax odor dissapear and to remove the residual bacteria and viruses. When I am pulling to pickup pax I am still with the windows down and as soon as he starts coming to the car I am starting to roll the windows up this way I am showing him that I already placed some fresh air and also this suggests to pax that he is welcome to roll the windows to his own taste. One of the issues I am facing is getting bad smell coming out of the AC after so many different people breath in the vehicle and so to fight that I am using Duct cleaner spray from Autozone for $10 and once a week I will spray into the nozzles so when I turn on the AC the scent inside will be fresh and clear. That spray also kills the bacteria conducted in the AC and you don't have to take that into your lungs each day. Every 6 months I will change the cabin Air filter for about $30 at random mechanic. I am trying to avoid artificial deodorants and scents like Black Ice, just using the Vanilla Aroma sometimes cause that smell is amazing.


Cabin filter is easy to do yourself and $10 on Amazon. YouTube your vehicle.


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

DexNex said:


> View attachment 353970



View attachment 354954



GammaRayBurst said:


> uber ratings guys! post a screen shot i get a lot of 4 star ratings with uber X
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

4.954. Uber 1500 rides 
5.00 lyft. 1250 rides


----------



## Jeffypants (Sep 14, 2019)

ThatGuyPaul said:


> Ratings mean nothing...if you seriously try hard to get a 5* then yea...


I'm not buying this bullshit.



Jeffypants said:


> I'm not buying this bullshit.


I have xm radio,new car,wash and vacuum before I start driving,febreeze air freshener,and I spray car with disinfectant every rider. I have 4.84.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Jeffypants said:


> I'm not buying this bullshit.
> 
> 
> I have xm radio,new car,wash and vacuum before I start driving,febreeze air freshener,and I spray car with disinfectant every rider. I have 4.84.


Well if the car isn't the problem the only thing left is you. Be more likeable.


----------



## Jeffypants (Sep 14, 2019)

That's a really broad statement. It's impossible to be more likeable. Say I dont like guys named Modred.....or people blowing smoke up my ass....if you have a 5 star rating you are kissing butt or fat or both. Get off the gas. This is the real world. Oh forgot about how easy it is to make a fake screen shot. I'm not buying it. And if it is true then I want you to be our next president.


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Jeffypants said:


> That's a really broad statement. It's impossible to be more likeable. Say I dont like guys named Modred.....or people blowing smoke up my ass....if you have a 5 star rating you are kissing butt or fat or both. Get off the gas. This is the real world. Oh forgot about how easy it is to make a fake screen shot. I'm not buying it. And if it is true then I want you to be our next president.


Well, talking of President, you could take a 5 star rating to the White House security department and drive the President.
You could show it to any employer and get a driving job. Think about it. What's better; to have multiple thousands of people vouch for you or one person (via a reference letter) vouch for you?
An overall 5* rating is an open door to earning the best driving salary in the world. Video proof to follow.

Video proof:





Unfortunately I'm a Brit, so I can't be your next President.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Damn perfect uber driver weird seeing the uk version great chat! Lol


----------

